# Can rats drink cat milk?



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

My four cats love to have cat milk as a treat. Not kitten milk, its like lactose free, shelf stable milk. My cats got a bunch of it for Christmas this year and I was wondering if my rats could have a little taste of it. They could smell it from across the room when I gave it to one of the cats and they were pinned against the side of the cage, begging for some. 
The milk is called CATMILK (<-- very original) and its by whiskas. These are the ingredients, pardon any typos as the font is nearly invisible even to my seventeen year old eyes.
Ingredients:
Milk, water, nonfat milk, malt extract, trisodium phosphate, vegetable oil, guar gum, corn syrup solids, lactase, taurine, carrageenan, sodium caseinate, mono and diglycerides, dextrose,sel.

It smells pretty good even to me, like sweet milk I guess. I've also heard of giving rats cow milk but only skim or fat free, my family only drinks whole and 2% milk (no we are not chubs, we just like our food to have a little substance x) ), is this safe to give them? Or is this too fatty?


----------

